# Downloading music.....HELP!!



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Im a CD girl, but theres only tesco in our town now to buy cds from and their selection is somewhat limited!

Whats the best site for downloading music?
What is a competetive price to download on track/and album
Anyone recommend a site thats easy to use??!!


I dont know where to start!

Thanks!
S
xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have used Amazon and Itunes for single tracks but I wouldn't download a whole album - you can usually buy them from Amazon or Play etc for pretty much the same amount but have the CD too.

Chux xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

Not sure if this will help or not but I use a site called isohunt.com for finding the tunes/albums I want then you use a program called Vuze to download them.

Hope that helps

Gail x


----------

